# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South) - March 2011



## The Bread Guy (25 Feb 2011)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Mar 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
040110UTC Mar 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5404:kandahar-city-bombing-kills-and-wounds-25-joint-enemy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar city bombing kills and wounds 25 joint enemy</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 03 March 2011 17:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 03 – As many as 5 US terrorists and 7 of their puppets were  killed and 12 more fatally wounded when land mines planted by Mujahideen in an  alley of Khandak area located in Zorg Shar, Kandahar city simultaneously  detonated on their foot patrol at 12:00 pm today. Locals from the area say that  the limbs and body parts of the joint enemy are still scattered around the  powerful blast scene.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5399:zhiri-blast-kills-and-wounds-5-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zhiri blast kills and wounds 5 invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 03 March 2011 12:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 03 – At least 2 American terrorists were killed and 3 fatally  wounded after an IED detonated on them in Pashmool area’s Raz Muhammad Khan  village at around 10:00 am yesterday morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5400:2-enemy-supply-vehicles-destroyed-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 enemy supply vehicles destroyed in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 03 March 2011 12:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 03 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Kandahar city attacked 2  NATO logistical supply vehicles parked in Loe Wayala’s Simano Pla area this  morning at 10:00 am, killing one of the puppet driver and another was wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5390:deadly-fighting-takes-place-in-maiwand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly fighting takes place in Maiwand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 01 March 2011 17:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 01 – Deadly fighting broke out in Maiwand’s Sher Ali Karez area  between Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and US invaders at the end of which an IED  also detonated on them causing the invaders fatal losses but their numbers are  not known. A Mujahid was also injured in the encounter.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5398:roadside-bomb-obliterated-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb obliterates US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 03 March 2011 12:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 03 – A roadside bomb in Salawat area of Panjwaee district hit a  US patrol tank, killing and wounding all inside at 12:00 pm yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Mar 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
052310UTC Mar 11*

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5437:mujahideen-kill-local-police-commander&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill local police commander</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 05 March 2011 11:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 05 – Gulalai, a puppet local police commander was gunned down and  killed at 12:00 pm by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Qasim Pla area of  Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5415:american-tank-blown-apart-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American tank blown apart in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 04 March 2011 13:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 04 – A US tank in Arghandab’s Da Kochi area hit and was blown  apart by an IED while patrolling at 10:30 am this morning, killing and wounding  all invaders inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5417:mujahideen-in-zhiri-repel-invaders-assault&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Zhiri repel invaders assault</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 04 March 2011 13:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAJAR, Mar. 04 –Mujahideen from Zhiri report that US invaders backed by air  power tried to carry out an operation early yesterday afternoon when they came  under armed attacks lasting for about an hour which forced the invaders to flee  while leaving behind some equipment which was seized by Mujahideen.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5434owerful-zhiri-explosion-kills-and-wounds-4-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful Zhiri explosion kills and wounds 4 invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 05 March 2011 10:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 05 – An IED in Zhiri’s Solghi area detonated on a US foot patrol  at around 02:00 pm resulting in the death of 2 invaders while 2 others were  fatally wounded. It is said that the invaders puppet translator was also wounded  in the blast.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5438:3-vehicles-destroyed-in-attack-4-puppets-apprehended&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 vehicles destroyed in attack, 4 puppets apprehended</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 05 March 2011 11:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 05 – Mujahideen in Panjwaee district’s Talokan Hada area waylaid  a NATO logistical convoy at 10:00 am this morning as a result 3 vehicles were  destroyed by RPG rounds and 4 security puppets apprehended and their weapons  seized. The fate of the puppets will be decided by the provincial military  council of Islamic Emirate.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Mar 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
090040UTC Mar 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5505:12-ana-puppets-killed-in-wounded-in-panjwaee-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 12 ANA puppets killed in wounded in Panjwaee blast</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 08 March 2011 18:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 08 – At 02:00 pm today, some 12 ANA puppets were killed and  wounded when 2 IED’s detonated on them in Taloqan’s Sayedano Ghwandi area,  Panjwaee district. It is said that 2 puppet officers were also amongst the dead.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5488:5-puppets-killed-in-mujahideen-attack-tank-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 puppets killed in Mujahideen attack, tank destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 07 March 2011 17:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 07 – Mujahideen from Panjwaee say that a 2-hour firefight took  place at 03:00 pm when they attacked the security personnel for protection of  NATO supply convoys in Zangawat area from which 5 puppets were killed and 3  wounded. Reports add that a US tank was destroyed by an IED a few moments later  while arriving to the fighting scene for help. All invades inside were killed  and wounded but their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5483:american-patrol-in-panjwaee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American patrol in Panjwaee comes under armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 07 March 2011 14:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 07 – US helicopters were seen airlifting the dead and wounded  invaders who took on fatal casualties in a 1-hour gun battle that started at  02:00 pm after their patrol was attacked by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in  Panjwaee’s Taloqan area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5503:ied-attack-on-us-patrol-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED attack on US patrol in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 08 March 2011 18:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 08 – An IED detonated on a foot patrol of US invaders last night  in Arghandab’s Da Kochi area but the number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5471owerful-explosion-on-us-foot-patrol-kills-and-wounds-10&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful explosion on US foot patrol kills and wounds 10</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 06 March 2011 17:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Mar. 06 – Mujahideen from Dahrawod district say that at 10:00 am this  morning, a powerful IED detonated on a US foot patrol in Grao area from which 10  invaders were killed and wounded. The limbs and body parts of some dead invaders  are still lying around the blast scene.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5493:blast-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast destroys US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 08 March 2011 08:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Mar. 08 – A US tank was obliterated by a roadside bomb in Shahr-e-Safa’s  Haji Ishaqzai Manda area at 10:00 am. All invaders inside the tank were killed  and wounded but their numbers are not known</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Mar 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
120645UTC Mar 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5550:massive-protest-takes-place-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Massive protest takes place in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 11 March 2011 02:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 10 – Thousands of civilians took part in a massive protest and  shouted slogans against the corrupt Kabul regime and the barbaric invaders in of  Kandahar city today after 3 civilians were Martyred last night in a raid by  Americans and their puppets on their houses in Pashmool’s Kalacho area, Zhiri  district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5514:kandahar-airfield-comes-under-missile-strikes&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar airfield comes under missile strikes</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 09 March 2011 06:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 09 – Earlier this morning at around 08:00 am, Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate fired 2 missiles at Kandahar airfield which landed near the  terminal causing deadly damage and casualties to the invaders but their numbers  are not known however witnesses say that ambulances were seen frantically  rushing towards the airfield.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5548:6-police-us-invaders-suffer-fatal-losses-in-arghandab-explosion&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 police US invaders suffer fatal losses in Arghandab explosion</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 11 March 2011 02:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 10 – The invaders medical helicopters were seen airlifting the  dead and wounded invaders from an IED blast which hit their foot patrol in  Arghandab’s Khasro area earlier today however their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5526:mujahideen-in-kandahar-kill-3-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Kandahar kill 3 puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 09 March 2011 15:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 09 – A puppet police vehicle drove into a Mujahideen ambush in  Panjwaee’s Zangawat area at 03:00 pm today as a result all 3 puppets inside were  killed and their weapons and equipment seized.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5547:fighting-in-zhiri-kills-3-american-terrorists&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Fighting in Zhiri kills 3 American terrorists</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 11 March 2011 02:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 10 – Later yesterday afternoon heavy fighting took place between  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and US invaders in Zhiri’s Nalgham area during  which an IED detonated on the invaders which killed 3 and wounded several  others.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5549:mujahideen-clash-with-cowardly-invaders-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash with cowardly invaders in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 11 March 2011 02:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 10 – A 1-hour fighting erupted in Zhiri’s Pashmool area at 02:00  pm yesterday during which an IEd also detonated on the invaders causing them  fatal losses but their numbers are nor known officials said, adding that a  Mujahid was also Martyred (may Allah grant him the highest ranks in Jannah) and  2 others injured.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Mar 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
122315UTC Mar 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
RC South and RC Southwest attack claims, excerpted from “Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs  and the worshippers of Idols,” <a href="http://bit.ly/e9z7bg">12 Mar 11</a>


> *8 American invaders killed, 3 hurt in Kandahar *
> Mar. 12 – As many as 8 US invaders were killed with three more wounded in a  massive blast that detonated at the foot patrol of the enemy in Pajwaee district  of Kandahar province on Friday. An officer of the enemy forces is said to be  among dead. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *5 invading American killed, 3 wounded in bombing*
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Mar 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
132305UTC Mar 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
RC South and RC Southwest attack claims, excerpted from “Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs  and the worshippers of Idols,” <a href="http://bit.ly/fsNDWK">13 Mar 11</a>
<hr />


> *Joint patrol of Afghan-NATO cowardly forces comes under attack
> *Mar. 13 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in attack on the patrol of  combined NATO invaders and their local minions triggering a one-hour long clash,  killed or wounded a dozens of the enemy soldiers besides destroying their tank  in Pajwaee district of Kandahar provinces on Sunday. Reported by Zabihullah  Mujahid
> 
> *A dozen puppets killed as 2 tanks destroyed
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Mar 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
162115UTC Mar 11*

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5692:nato-invaders-colonel-along-with-5-invaders-killed-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO invaders’ colonel along with 5 invaders killed in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 March 2011 09:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 16 – At least five NATO invaders along with their officer,  ranking colonel got killed when Mujahideen IED blast detonated through  remote-controlled device ripped through them in Zhari district of Kandahar  province yesterday evening.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5699:5-policemen-killed-in-clash&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 policemen killed in clash</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 March 2011 12:59 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 16 – In Kandahar’s Dand District, at least five policemen were  killed and wounded when their patrolling team walked into Mujahideen ambush in  Dand district of Kandahar province on Wednesday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5620:3-security-guards-killed-or-wounded-in-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 security guards killed or wounded in attack</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 13 March 2011 19:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 31 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked the security  guards of the invading forces’ supply convoy killing and wounding 3 puppets on  the spot on Sunday evening in Kandahar city, the capital of the province of the  same name.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5659uppet-sniped-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet sniped in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 15 March 2011 08:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KNADAHAR, Mar. 15 – A puppet was shot dead by a Mujahid in a guerrilla attack  last night in Boldak district of Kandahar province, the report said.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5705:tarin-kot-airfield-comes-under-missiles-fire&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Tarin Kot Airfield comes under missiles fire</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 March 2011 17:27 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Mar. 16 – Tarin Kot Airfield one of the largest base of the US-NATO  invaders in this Uruzgan province, located in the provincial capital came under  attack by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate with heavy arms fire on Wednesday,  but there is no information on the extent of the losses exacted on the invading  forces.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5697:the-afghans-cant-tolerate-the-occupation-even-for-a-single-day-let-alone-tolerating-the-permanent&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> The Afghans Can’t Tolerate the Occupation even for a Single Day, Let Alone  Tolerating the Permanent  Bases.</a> - * <a href="http://jihadology.net/2011/03/16/new-statement-from-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-the-afghans-can%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%E2%84%A2t-tolerate-the-occupation-even-for-a-single-day-let-alone-tolerating-the-permanent-bases/"> Text of statement at non-jihadi page</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 March 2011 12:47

Karzai, the Head of the Kabul Administration, once again committed a clear  affront to the proud Afghan characteristic and to his Afghan conscience during a  speech at a ceremony held on the occasion of the World’s Women Day on March 8.  He said that he would convene a Loya Jirgah (a high council) to decide about the  establishment and endorsement of American permanent bases.

No doubt, majority of the Afghans are very sensitive about the presence of the  Americans and other foreigners and loathe the idea. Even now the so-called  national army which is trained with American expenditure, nurtures the desire to  make short work of foreign soldiers wherever they find an opportunity to do so.  This is in addition to the resentments and hatred against the invaders prevalent  among Mujahideen and the common populace. It is not a propaganda campaign ( that  we say this) but it is a prevailing trend on ground, accumulating strength day  by day and many acted on it practically. Every week, an event comes up that a  soldier of the national army has turned barrel of his gun against the American  and foreign soldiers. As result, some of them have been killed sporadically here  or there.

Viewing the fact that a wide-spread animosity against the foreign presence and  invasion is constantly spiraling up among the ranks of the military units and  contingents of the stooge regime, waiting the time to gun them down, then how it  is possible that the proud tradition of the common Afghans and the religious  obligation and the Afghan characteristics of Mujahideen will allow them to  overlook the overall American presence in the country? It seems the issue of  American permanent bases is a process, now put on the shoulder of Karzai to  tackle, ostensibly through bringing it to the floor of Loya Jirgah. Thus they  try to give a clout of legitimacy to their current abhorrent invasion of  Afghanistan. However, this is a project being neither acceptable to the Afghans  nor to the people of America and the West, nor to the countries of the region.

During the past decade, the Afghans have passed through a phase during which  they suffered a genocide of 150, 000 and torture of one million people. All  these were perpetrated by the Americans. Similarly, the people of America and of  the West witnessed the lies and the two-faced conduct of their rulers in  addition to the coffins of thousands of their soldiers, who lost their lives in  Afghanistan. They are now bogged down in a vortex of a quagmire without any  passage to wriggle free. They have no way out except the option to escape. The  regional countries are now well aware of the dangerous motives of America and  their other ploys. Moreover, the Afghans saw all phony Loya Jirgah and high  councils of Karzai which were formed under the bidding of the Americans during  the past decade. All of them were constituted for the protection of the American  interests but never solved any issue to benefit the Afghans. Every one knows,  that a Jirgah or a council with members having been selected by Karzai  Administration, will necessarily approve the decision taken under the bidding  and instructions of America.

Karzai and his masters should know that gone is the days when fake Jirgahs and  mediation were expectedly working. The Mujahid people will continue their  resistance against the foreign presence in the country even though you accord  them legitimacy through the said fake Jirgah, say, for a hundred times. The  Jihad will continue as it had been continuing against the Britons, the Russians;  as it is currently continuing against the Americans and their allies. The sacred  Jihad and resistance against you have now evolved into a country-wide uprising.  Every pious Afghan considers it his religious and national obligation to beat  you and teach the invading troops a lesson that they will not forget so that  they will not covet any other Islamic land to invade.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
191725UTC Mar 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5771:mujahideen-kill-6-puppets-in-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 6 puppets in armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 March 2011 14:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 19 – 6 puppet ANA were killed and their vehicle destroyed in  Arghasan district’s Arhad area after their patrol drove into a Mujahideen ambush  yesterday at around dusk time.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5769:5-killed-2-wounded-when-enemy-patrol-attacked&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 killed, 2 wounded when enemy patrol attacked</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 March 2011 10:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 19 – At least 5 police of stooge regime got killed and three more  wounded in Panjwaee district of Kandahar when their patrol came under attack by  Mujahideen on Friday evening.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5779:maiwand-explosion-claims-4-puppet-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Maiwand explosion claims 4 puppet lives</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 March 2011 16:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 19 – A patrol vehicle belonging to puppet police was obliterated  by a land mine, killing all 4 puppets onboard near Maiwand district center (Kishkanikhod  Bazaar) at 03:00 pm.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5754:three-puppets-killed-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Three puppets killed in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 18 March 2011 16:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 18 – At least three cowardly minions of the ANA were killed and  two more wounded when their patrol got caught in Mujahideen ambush in Panjwaee  district of Kandahar on Monday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5763lace-shot-dead-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Place </a>*<a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5763lace-shot-dead-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"><em>(sic.)</em>* shot dead in Kandahar city*</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 March 2011 09:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 19 – In Kandahar city, the capital of the province of the same, a  Mujahid sniped and killed a policemen on Friday evening.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5718:us-patrol-comes-under-attack-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US patrol comes under attack in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 March 2011 10:59 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 17 – On Thursday night, the US invading foot patrol caught in am  ambush turning into a gunfight killing or wounding the enemy soldiers but the  extent of the dead and wounded has not been determined yet.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5755:us-invaders-tank-blown-apart-while-attacking-civilians-k&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders tank blown apart while attacking civilians</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 18 March 2011 16:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 18 – The blast targeted the US invaders’ tank blowing it to piece  when the enemy intended to bomb the civilian houses in Zhari district of  Kandahar province on Friday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5717:us-tank-hit-by-ied-explosion-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank hit by IED explosion in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 March 2011 10:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 16 – One of the US military tank got targeted in bombing killing  all those on board in Kandahar’s Maiwand district on Wednesday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5778:ied-rips-through-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED rips through US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 March 2011 16:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 19 – Mujahideen detonated a remote-controlled IED on a US tank at  11:00 am today in Shahwalikot’s Sozniyano area while travelling on Kandahar-Herat  main highway as a result the tank was destroyed and all 4 invaders inside  instantly killed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5759:us-invaders-supply-convoy-attacked-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders’ supply convoy attacked in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 18 March 2011 16:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 18 – At least three puppets were killed and two more wounded with  one of their vehicle rocketed as the enemy convoy supply came under Mujahideen  attack in Maiwand district of Kandahar on Friday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5776:logistical-convoy-attacked-in-panjwaee-2-vehicles-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Logistical convoy attacked in Panjwaee, 2 vehicles destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 March 2011 14:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 19 – In Panjwaee’s Taloqan area, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  destroyed 2 NATO logistical vehicle after attacking their supply convoy but the  number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5716:18-oil-tankers-destroyed-in-mujahideen-attack-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 18 oil tankers destroyed in Mujahideen attack Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 March 2011 09:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Mar. 17 - As many as 18 fuel truck got burned down and consumed  completely as a result of a missile attack fired by Mujahideen at Tarin Kor  Airbase which hit an oil tanker causing the other oil tankers to catch fire  inside the base on Wednesday evening.. However, no losses of life and injury  have been confirmed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5777:2-enemy-check-posts-overrun-in-terenkot&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 enemy check posts overrun in Terenkot</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 March 2011 16:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Mar. 19 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate reporting from Terenkot city  say that yesterday afternoon they carried out an attack on 2 ANA check posts  located in Lwarh Darwaishan area resulting in the death of 5 cowardly puppets  while others managed to escape, their weapons and equipment seized besides the  check posts being burnt down. A Mujahid was also hurt in the operation.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5765:district-assistant-killed-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> District assistant killed in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 March 2011 09:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URZUZGAN, Mar. 19 – Baai Aminullah, the district governor assistant got killed  in a guerrilla attack in Chinar district of Uruzgan on Saturday, according to  the report from Uruzgan province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5726:enemy-vehicle-targeted-by-ied-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy vehicle targeted by IED in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 March 2011 15:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Mar. 17 – A roadside bomb blast in the province’s Shah Joe district  ripped into a vehicle of puppet forces while traveling in convoy along Kandahar-Kabul  highway tearing the vehicle apart and killing or wounding all those on board on  Thursday.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5742:clarification-of-the-spokesman-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-regarding-the-recent-assertio&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Clarification of the Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Regarding  the Recent Assertions of the American General Petreaus</a>* - <a href="http://jihadology.net/2011/03/18/new-statement-from-zabihullah-mujahid-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-clarification-regarding-the-recent-assertions-of-the-american-general-petreaus/"> Full text of statement at non-terrorist page</a>
<blockquote>General David Petraeus, top commander of NATO forces in Afghanistan, has  returned to Washington to find answer to questions and growing resentments of  American people and Congress regarding the War of Afghanistan.

According to an opinion poll published recently in The Washington Post, a famous  American daily, about two third of Americans have no confidence in the war of  Afghanistan, considering it a fruitless mission. Similarly, hot debates are in  full swing in the American Congress about the war expenditure in Afghanistan--  reaching to the tune of billions of dollars.

Congressmen like the American people want to know, do these fruitless efforts  deserve the huge expenditure? General Petraeus, who is in charge of the war in  Afghanistan, tried at the premises of the American Congress the other day during  a hearing to give the Congressmen a spurious optimism. He said, though the  Americans have been hearing about setbacks but there are some gains in the war  of Afghanistan. These gains must be protected. General Petraeus emphasized on  this point both during meeting with the American President Obama and American  media, saying there were tangible advancements in the war. May be, he was  pointing to operations by the American troops in some areas in south Afghanistan  in the past recent months. We would like to say about the remarks of Petraeus  that he is trying once again to give deceptive assurances to American people  about the war of Afghanistan and quid pro quo, get some time and money for  further prolongation of the war. However, if we look at the ground realities in  the country, there is nothing to be called gains of the American troops. Not  only they are losing the rural areas but also have become targets of effective  attacks of Mujahideen in cities.

In the near past, the operation of Kandahar was one of the greatest ever carried  out by the Americans. The Americans had had huge casualties being unprecedented  in terms of loss. They are still smarting from their casualties. Though, the  Americans destroyed whole villages and vineyards of people in some areas of  Kandahar and afterward, built military bases there. Despite that, they were not  able to wipe out the writ of Mujahideen. The Mujahideen are present in the areas  and have blocked all ways and roads leading to the American bases. With the  passage of every day, they lay further blockades to the invaders.

Another project of Pettaeus was the training of the Afghan hireling forces to  rely on themselves in terms of quality and quantity. This is also a failed  effort. High ranking officials of the Kabul regime openly complain that no  progress has been made in the way of boosting the hireling Afghan forces, and  even it is not expected that the target could be achieved during the next five  years, to put the forces in a position to defend themselves on their own.

The common Afghans have rejected the Arbaki program launched by General Petraeus.  However, it is operational in a few areas, that too, with a very low capability.  Contrarily, the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate enjoy a high morale and  warfare spirit. The Mujahideen continued their military operations successfully  in this winter, and did not let the enemy to take a breath of relief. Moreover,  the martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate have carried out  effective attacks against the enemy in various parts of the country, sending a  jittery through the ranks of the enemy.

The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate continue their armed Jihad against the  enemy, enjoying a high morale. They have the initiative of the battle in their  hands, being always in the aggressive position while the enemy is retreating  from or evacuating their bases in many areas in the country as the have  withdrawn from Pech Valley. Thus they flee the areas.

I would like to point out my opinion about the assertions of Petraeus. Let’s sum  up the results and the losses. The Americans had launched one of their greatest  operations in Gerisk district of Helmand province. It continued for one month.  According to a survey conducted by Mujahideen, the Americans lost 54 tanks and  armed vehicles as a result of road side bombs and attacks. But after the end of  the operation, the situation did not change. The status quo is the same as  before. The Americans went back to their bases after suffering huge casualties  and losses. The Mujahideen are in control of the area. The same is the fate of  other operations conducted by the forces of General Petraeus. It is very  surprising that despite that, the general tauts these failures as military  gains.

Like the American people, two-third of whom believe this war is fruitless war,  the Islamic Emirate too believes that the current war of Afghanistan will bring  in nothing for the Americans except defeat. We have faith in our God and  believe, this legitimate Jihad of the Afghan people will ultimately result in  the complete rout of the invaders. The surge and prolongation of the war will  only add to financial loss and military casualties of America. Nothing more than  that, if God willing.

Zabihullah Mujahid

Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
262045UTC Mar 11*
  
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5850:5-cowardly-police-killed-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 cowardly police killed in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 21 March 2011 17:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 21 – Earlier this morning at around 05:00 am, Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate ambushed a police patrol vehicle near Mir Sayed Agha Petrol Pump  of Kandahar city’s Khwaja area resulting in the death of 5 puppets while 4  others were seriously wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5909:deadly-ied-attack-kills-and-wounds-5-puppets-vehicle-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly IED attack kills and wounds 5 puppets, vehicle destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 24 March 2011 12:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 24 – Mujahideen detonated a remote-controlled mine on a police  vehicle near Aslam Petrol Pump located close to Zhiri district center in which 2  puppets were instantly killed while 3 others were severely wounded at 09:00 am  this morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5908:ana-foot-patrol-ambush-4-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ANA foot patrol ambushed, 4 killed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 24 March 2011 12:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 24 – 4 ANA puppets were killed and their weapons and equipment  seized in an ambush by Mujahideen on their foot patrol in Panjwaee district’s  Mooshan area at around 08:00 am.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5846:mujahideen-in-zhiri-clash-with-joint-enemykandahar-mar-21-mujahideen-of-islamic-emirate-clashed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Zhiri clash with joint enemy</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 21 March 2011 17:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 21 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate clashed with cowardly  US-Afghan forces in Zhiri’s Sanghisar area at 09:00 am this morning but the  extent of damage and casualties caused is not known however 2 Mujahideen have  been injured due to enemy heavy arms fire.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5887:american-assault-repelled-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American assault repelled in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 23 March 2011 10:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 23 – Cowardly American terrorists fled Pashmool area of Zhiri  district after taking on deadly casualties from a 2-hour firefight with  Mujahideen and IED blasts in Lala Jan Paich area after they tried to carry out  an operation this afternoon. Reports add that the number of killed and wounded  invaders is not known however a Mujahid embraced Martyrdom (may Allah accept his  sacrifice) and 2 others were injured in the battle.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5940:4-enemy-logistical-vehicles-destroyed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 enemy logistical vehicles destroyed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 26 March 2011 07:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 26 – 4 NATO logistical supply vehicles were destroyed last night  in a Mujahideen attack on their parking headquarters located in Kandahar city’s  Da Khwaja area. It is said that 2 puppet drivers were also killed in the attack  and 2 others wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5864:enemy-logistical-vehicle-destroyed-in-attack-on-convoy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy logistical vehicle destroyed in attack on convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 22 March 2011 14:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 22 – A NATO logistical supply convoy passing through Panjwaee  district’s Spirwan Ghwadi area was waylaid by Mujahideen as a result a  logistical vehicle was destroyed after catching fire.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5910:2-enemy-vehicles-eliminated-in-panjwaee-ambush&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 enemy vehicles eliminated in Panjwaee ambush</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 24 March 2011 12:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 24 – Earlier last night, Mujahideen destroyed 2 police vehicles,  killing and wounding 11 puppets onboard after ambushing them in Khanano village  of Zangawat area, Panjwaee district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5852:invaders-bulldozer-burnt-down-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders bulldozer burnt down in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 21 March 2011 17:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 21 – Mujahideen carried out an armed attack on a US bulldozer as  it was destroying civilian property in Sanghisar area of Zhiri district as a  result the bulldozer caught fire and was destroyed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5934:us-outpost-comes-under-mujahideen-missile-strikes&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US outpost comes under Mujahideen missile strikes</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 25 March 2011 17:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 25 – Mujahideen in Maiwand district fired missiles at a US  outpost located in Malang Karez area as American terrorists were standing inside  it. The outpost was badly damaged along with the invaders suffering fatal losses  however their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5918:deadly-char-chino-blast-kills-and-wounds-8-ana-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly Char Chino blast kills and wounds 8 ANA puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 24 March 2011 17:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Mar. 24 – Explosives planted under a culvert in Char Chino district’s  Siyah Sand Dara detonated on the patrol of ANA at 01:00 pm, instantly killing 2  puppets and fatally wounding 6 others.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5888:terenkot-blast-claims-3-police-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Terenkot blast claims 3 police lives</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 23 March 2011 10:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Mar. 23 – 3 puppet local police were killed at 09:00 am this morning  after an IED ripped through and destroyed their vehicle in Darwaishano Nawa area  of Terenkot city (provincial capital).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5936:mujahideen-clash-with-invaders-in-terenkot&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash with invaders in Terenkot</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 25 March 2011 17:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Mar. 25 – At least 3 cowardly American terrorists were killed and 2  others wounded in a 1-hour clash with Mujahideen which broke out after the  invaders foot patrol was attacked in Da Kochi village located near Terenkot city  (provincial capital) yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5942:2-puppet-police-killed-by-roadside-bomb&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 puppet police killed by roadside bomb</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 26 March 2011 07:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Mar. 26 – 2 puppet police were killed last night in a remote-controlled  roadside bomb attack while passing near Terenkot city’s Minar.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5865:mujahideen-in-uruzgan-apprehend-2-puppet-police&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Uruzgan apprehend 2 puppet police</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 22 March 2011 14:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Mar. 22 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate apprehended 2 cowardly police  along with their weapons while others managed to flee in Uruzgan’s Chori  district after their patrol was attacked at 05:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5957:border-police-convoy-ambushed-in-zabul-vehicle-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Border police convoy ambushed in Zabul, vehicle destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 26 March 2011 18:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Mar. 26 – A border police convoy of Abdul Razziq was passing on the road  through Marghi village of Qala Rasheed area, Shomolzo when Mujahideen ambushed  it during which 10 puppets were killed and wounded along with a Ford Ranger 4WD  vehicle and a 4 wheeled motorbike destroyed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5862:joint-enemy-outpost-comes-under-mujahideen-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Joint enemy outpost comes under Mujahideen attack</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 22 March 2011 14:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Mar. 22 – At around 08:00 pm last night, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  carried out an assault on a joint US-Afghan enemy base located in Shahjoe’s  Ghulam Rabat area in which 2 enemy vehicles were destroyed but the number of  casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5870:ana-tank-destroyed-in-qalat&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ANA tank destroyed in Qalat</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 22 March 2011 14:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Mar. 22 – In Tapi Sakhar area near Qalat city, a land mine took out an  ANA tank, killing and wounding all puppets inside late yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5883:the-invaders-must-concede-1389-was-a-year-of-mujahideens-advancement&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> The Invaders Must Concede, 1389 was a Year of Mujahideen’s Advancement.</a>* - <a href="http://jihadology.net/2011/03/23/new-analysis-from-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-the-invaders-must-concede-1389-was-a-year-of-mujahidins-advancement/"> Full text of statement at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 23 March 2011 07:51
1389 (the solar Hijri year) just ended. 1390 has outspread its wings. It is a  matter of pleasure that during the past year, Mujahideen taught a good lesson to  the invaders at all fronts. Predictably, the invaders will not be able to dare  come out of their military bases openly in the new year, or patrol and walk  among people. Last year, the Mujahideen were able to establish strong centers of  Jihad and uprising against the invaders in the north of the country. This was in  addition to the resistance already going on in the south.

The negative public opinion tendency against the Islamic Emirate which was a  mere brainchild of the puppets of America in the last decade, began unraveling.  These devilish ploys faced frustration and disappointment. Instead, people  showed cooperation and coordination with the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan. The  route in the north which is viewed as an alternate way for transportation of  military hardware of the invaders from Tajikistan, Kyrgyzstan to Afghanistan via  Russia, became unsafe, full of dangers and threats. All predictions and  assessments of the invaders proved futile and in vain in this regard. Similarly,  the Mujahideen compelled the invading American forces to retreat from some  important strategic areas of the country. They evacuated their sprawling  military bases and concentrated in central barracks of provinces.

On the basis of the reports and figures collected from all parts of the country,  the Mujahideen destroyed various tanks, aircrafts, helicopters and military  vehicles during the last year, the numbers of crow who were manning them and  resultantly either killed or wounded, reach 10,000 army personnel. The soul and  material losses of Mujahideen are comparatively less than that manifolds, thanks  to the help of Allah (SwT). This is because the Mujahideen are now well familiar  with the tactics of the aerial bombardments of the enemy. So the invaders were  not able to achieve their targets through bombardment.

Last year, Mujahideen’s offensives were most effective which, consequently,  forced NATO and America to fix a date of withdrawal from Afghanistan in a  meeting in Lisbon. As a result, they unveiled 2014 as a date for pull-out of the  invading forces. Similarly, Mujahideen proved that people supported them by  thwarting the Kabul Administration parliamentary election of the solar year  1389. (2010). The Mujahid people of Afghanistan observed a full boycott on the  polling day. Only polling centers in military units and other sensitive places  in provinces were open for voting. This constituted only 5% of the total polling  stations. Even there, the drama of parliamentary election was tremendously  exposed. They stuffed the boxes with fake votes which resulted in the  establishment of special court by the Kabul Administration to investigate the  fraudulence.

1389 was a year of vast diabolical conspiracies by the invaders but with the  help of the Almighty Allah, the Islamic Emirate came out of these machinations  with flying colors. The formation of the so-called peace council comprising of  some hackneyed and money-mongering figures was another ploy launched (by the  enemy) to initiate dialogue with Mujahideen and establish contacts. But the  Islamic Emirate foiled this plot thanks to its unambiguous and national stance  based on the aspirations of the people. The Islamic Emirate proved to the Afghan  people and the world that the slogans under the name of reconciliation were  misleading and spurious. There are contradictions in their words and acts. In  the field of media, the Islamic Emirate had great achievements which are even  acknowledged by the enemy. Last but not least, the invaders and their puppets  must admit that the achievements of the Islamic Emirate in political, military  and social fronts and the popular support enjoyed by the Islamic Emirate in  1389, prove that last year was a year of advancement for Mujahideen. Contrarily,  it contained days of losses, setbacks and retreats for the invaders.

We hope , the Mujahideen will enhance there presence and writ in the beloved  country Afghanistan manifold, in the current solar year 1390 and beat the  invaders and their puppets so much that , if God willing, they will not have the  capability to either continue the war or confront the people of Afghanistan.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Mar 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
282215UTC Mar 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*Canadian tank obliterated by IED* - Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com


> *Monday, 28 March 2011 14:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KADAHAR, Mar. 28 – In Shawalikot district’s Damana area, a Canadian tank was  obliterated by an IED, killing and wounding all invaders onboard as the invaders  military convoy was travelling on Kandahar-Uruzgan main highway.*


* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5974:dand-blast-claims-5-invaders-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Dand blast claims 5 invaders lives</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 March 2011 14:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 27 – American invaders medical helicopters arrived to airlift the  5 dead US terrorists who were killed in an IED attack on their foot patrol in  Dand district’s Faqirzo area at around 12:00 pm today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5976:mujahideen-in-panjwaee-kill-4-cowardly-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Panjwaee kill 4 cowardly puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 March 2011 17:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 27 – Later today at around 06:00 pm, Mujahideen of Islamic killed  4 puppets and seized their weapons and equipment in an ambush in Nihal area of  Panjwaee district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5959:ied-attack-on-us-invaders-in-kandahar-city-4-killed-and-wounded&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED attack on US invaders in Kandahar city, 4 killed and wounded</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 March 2011 04:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 27 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate detonated a remote-controlled  mine on a US foot patrol at 04:00 pm yesterday in Mullah Sadaat Akhond hill of  Charbagh area, Kandahar city as a result 4 invaders were killed and severely  wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5958:dand-explosion-kills-and-wounds-4-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Dand explosion kills and wounds 4 invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 March 2011 04:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 27 – A US foot patrol in Dand’s Nakhoni area hit a land mine from  which 4 invaders were killed and wounded which includes their puppet translator  at around 02:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5968uppet-spy-gunned-down-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet spy gunned down in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 March 2011 13:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 27 – An agent of NADS (local spy agency) was gunned down and  killed by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate yesterday afternoon while walking along  Kandahar city’s Shkarpur gate.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5967:ied-blast-hits-us-invaders-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED blast hits US invaders in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 March 2011 10:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 27 – American terrorists suffered deadly casualties yesterday in  Zhiri district’s Nalgham area after an IED detonated on them while trying to  conduct an operation against Mujahideen. The number of killed and wounded  invaders is not known however their limbs and other body parts are still  scattered around the blast scene.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5995:mujahideen-clash-with-police-2-vehicles-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash with police, 2 vehicles destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 28 March 2011 14:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 28 – A puppet police vehicle and a tank were destroyed earlier  yesterday afternoon when Mujahideen attacked them as the puppets tried to carry  out an operation in Maiwand’s Garmawok area. Here are no confirmed reports on  the number of dead and wounded enemy.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5997:land-mine-rips-through-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Land mine rips through US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 28 March 2011 14:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 28 – A US tank was destroyed by a land mine at 03:00 pm today,  killing and wounding all inside in Charbagh’s Jaliran area, Arghandab.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5983:khakrez-blast-takes-out-police-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Khakrez blast takes out police vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 28 March 2011 05:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 28 – In Khakrez district center, a police vehicle was destroyed  by an IED at around 12:00 pm yesterday, killing and wounding all 5 puppets  onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5982:roadside-bomb-kills-5-police-vehicle-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb kills 5 police, vehicle destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 28 March 2011 05:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Mar. 28 – 5 puppet police including their commander were killed late  yesterday afternoon when a roadside bomb obliterated their vehicle in Terenkot  city.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Mar 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
010030UTC Apr 11*

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6016:land-mine-hits-ana-vehicle-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Land mine hits ANA vehicle in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 29 March 2011 10:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 29 – Mujahideen from Arghandab say that at 09:00 am this morning,  they detonated a remote-controlled land mine on an ANA vehicle which was passing  through Surkh Sang valley, killing and wounding all 6 puppets onboard. It is  said that the puppets commander also lost his life in the explosion.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6006:ana-puppets-suffer-deadly-losses-in-panjwaee-clash&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ANA puppets suffer deadly losses in Panjwaee clash</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 29 March 2011 07:26 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 29 – ANA puppets tried to enter a Mujahideen controlled territory  in Panjwaee district’s Zangawat area yesterday but fled after taking on deadly  losses from fierce Mujahideen attacks however their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6050:isaf-tank-blown-apart-by-land-mine&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ISAF tank blown apart by land mine</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 30 March 2011 16:26 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 30 – A ISAF tank coming out of its outpost in Arghandab  district’s Charbagh area was blown apart by an IED, killing and wounding all  inside yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6052:5-police-killed-and-wounded-in-panjwaee-ambush&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 police killed and wounded in Panjwaee ambush</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 30 March 2011 16:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 30 – At least 2 puppet police were killed and 3 wounded at around  06:00 am this morning after their patrol as ambushed by Mujahideen in Panjwaee  district’s Zangawat area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6056:us-tank-destroyed-in-boldak-ied-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank destroyed in Boldak IED attack</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 30 March 2011 16:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 30 – A US tank was destroyed in an IED attack today in Spin  Boldak’s Nawa area while travelling on the main road. All invaders inside were  killed and wounded but their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6060olice-check-post-in-2-enemy-vehicles-destroyed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police check post in 2 enemy vehicles destroyed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 31 March 2011 07:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 31 – 2 NATO supply vehicles were destroyed in a Mujahdeen ambush  on their logistical convoy as it was passing through Kandahar city’s Stadium  area at around 10:00 am yesterday morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6059:boldak-ied-attack-takes-out-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Boldak IED attack takes out US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 31 March 2011 07:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 31 – A US tank was blown apart in an IED attack on their patrol,  killing and wounding all invaders inside at around 08:00 pm last night.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6002:5-puppets-killed-by-ied&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 puppets killed by IED</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 29 March 2011 07:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Mar. 29 – At 02:00 pm yesterday (Mar. 28), an ANA vehicle travelling  through Old Bazaar area of Dahrawod district was blown apart by an IED, killing  all 5 puppets onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6026:blast-in-terenkot-claims-4-police-lives-vehicle-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Terenkot claims 4 police lives, vehicle destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 29 March 2011 17:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Mar. 29 – A police vehicle going to Hotako village of Terenkot city was  destroyed by a roadside bomb this afternoon, killing 4 puppets onboard including  their commander.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6008:mujahideen-overrun-security-check-post-in-dahrawod&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen overrun security check post in Dahrawod</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 29 March 2011 07:27 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Mar. 29 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate sized the military equipment  from a police check post and then set it alight after overrunning it at around  04:00 pm yesterday in Dahrawod district’s Baraki area. The cowardly enemy  managed to flee the area during the attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6044olice-check-post-in-uruzgan-comes-under-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police check post in Uruzgan comes under armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 30 March 2011 16:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Mar. 30 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked a police check post at  08:00 am yesterday by the name of Jalbi located in Chinarto district came during  which 2 puppets were wounded besides taking on damages. A Mujahid was also  injured in the assault.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6058olice-check-post-in-uruzgan-comes-under-mujahideen-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police check post in Uruzgan comes under Mujahideen attack</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 31 March 2011 07:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 31 – 2 puppet police were killed and another wounded in Bariki  area of Dahrawod district after their check post came under an armed Mujahideen  attack at 05:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6009:check-post-attacked-in-shahjoe-3-police-dead&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Check post attacked in Shahjoe, 3 police dead</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 29 March 2011 07:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Mar. 29 – 3 puppet police were killed while the rest managed to escape a  Mujahideen assault on their check post which was located in Haji Ghowsuddin  Petrol Pump near Shahjoe district center. The assault took place at 12:00 am  this morning in which the check post as destroyed while the equipment inside was  taken as war booty.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6045:american-tank-taken-out-by-ied&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American tank taken out by IED</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 30 March 2011 16:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Mar. 30 – An American tank was taken out in Shahjoe district’s Musazo  area yesterday afternoon by an IED, killing and wounding all 4 invaders inside.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------

